# Sydney - Middle Harbour this weekend



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2006)

Ok looking to get down to Balmoral around 5.30 - 6 depending on weather tomorrow morning.... however if this breeze blows out tonight i'll be joining ken for a late session today.
Also Johnny came into work today and said he may be out in the morning....


----------

